# Lost on Lower Owyhee



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

Lost two small pontoon boats and gear on the lower Owyhee May 7th. Just below Whistling Bird rapid. Anything found contact me please, thanks


----------



## fireman9500 (Feb 15, 2010)

We went down 2 days later hearing that there was stuff down there. We looked and did not see a single thing. Someone or the river got your stuff by the 11th.


----------

